
ASP.NET with SPA (NG2, React) and Node.js - doczoidberg
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/ASPNET-Events/ASPNET-Fall-Sessions/ASPNET--Spa#c635828376460833547
======
doczoidberg
Nice to have Node functionality in ASP.NET. Nevertheless I switch from the
Microsoft stack. No need for ASP.NET any more. NG2, Node, Firebase is more
productive (and cheaper) for me.

